# New to IVF - any tips for self injecting?



## Lisaspros (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm due to start my injections on Wednesday for my 1st ivf cycle. Has anyone got any tips to make it more bearable? My clinic just said "hold it like a dart and stick it in your thigh"! It's only since thinking about it afterwards that I've thought, should i pinch up a load of fat first or just literally "stick it in"? I don't know if it's supposed to go into the muscle and therefore I obviously shouldn't pinch up the skin first. (I will be using a syringe not the pen) I'm confused and I've only got one day to go   If anyone can help i will be soooo grateful. Any other tips would be greatly received too!! xxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

I am just undergoing my first IVF with ICSI.  I'm injecting into my tummy but I presume it's the same in your thigh.

You don't want to inject into muscle so you need to pinch some fat first and inject into that - not sure about you but that is not a a problem for me  )

Other than that I would say just do it quickly - it is only when I have hesitated that it has ever hurt a bit.  

Good luck - it is really not as bad as you imagine


----------



## Lisaspros (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Karen1975 - I'm sure I'll find some fat! I'm not overweight but I've got a definite wobble in the old thigh area!! My DH is going to do my injections - or at least that's the plan, I'll have to work out which is less painful I think . Right then, so the key is to pinch up the skin and then do it quickly...sounds easy doesn't it   I'm sure I'll be OK when I've done it once. Thanks again for your help Karen and  with your IVF & ICSI. xxx


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,

My advice is read the instructions properly that will have come with your syringes, I know that sounds pretty obvious but if you read them properly you can't go far wrong.

I may well be a bit of an old vet as I've done both subcutaneous and intramuscular and the ones into the fat subcutaneous shouldn't really hurt at all, I'd say once you've mastered into the fat at the top of the leg, try your stomach it's much easier, the intramuscular however are another thing!  Especially the first couple.

My advice would really be to do it yourself, in your stomach rather than letting your partner do it as unless he's a natural it's much easier to self inject.

Hope this helps.

Good luck,

Jules.


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi  I'm due to start IVF this week too.  Hopefully tomorrow if AF stops mucking about.  I'm on short protocol of 3 days down regging and then combining with stimming.  They have given me an injector pen but I'm still a coward.  

I think once we have done a few it wont seem so bad.

Good luck and really best wishes for a successful cycle.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi,
I am due to start dr for my first ICSI on Thursday and this afternoon my clinic showed me how to do the injections.  I was really surprised just how easy it was, I am injecting in the tummy so I can easily manage to pinch a bit of fat to inject into.  Basically put the needle in quickly and then slowly inject the dr drug.

Good luck     

Tracey XXX


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Lisa all went well with my injection today .  Sending you positive vibes for yours this week.


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi girls trust me it really isnt that bad, i have injected loads of times and when i first started i was really nervous, then i realised that it was nothing, the needle is so fine its like butterfly wings brushing against you, it looks bad but there is no pain at all, i injected in my tummy always as its a good place to angle the needle from. In fact call me sick but i quite liked doing it all the prepping and ritual attached all felt like positive proactivity, trying to get that baby rather than feeling helpless. Good luck iolitexxxx


----------



## Lisaspros (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for all your replies.

Jules -  i think i will try one with DH injecting for me and one on my own and see which is better for me, thanks for that suggestion.

Maybemummy - great news that your first injection went well, that's the first hurdle over with anyway! Good luck with the treatment. 

Veitchy - good luck with your first one on Thursday, you sound so brave and here's me winging like a baby!! 

Iolite - 'butterfly wings brushing against you' what a lovely analogy! At this moment I'm imagining more like 'tiger teeth piercing into you' but I'm starting to be reassured that yours is more accurate thank God!!

Thanks for all the positive vibes, here are some right back at you all with love.        Lots of luck everyone!  

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm really not looking forward to this part, and dh immediately offered to do the injections for me, however the more I read I'm starting to think if I can I might be better off doing the injections myself as I'll feel more in control. I might get him to get everything ready for me while I'm out of the room so there's less stressful run up to it and then just come in and do it. I can still see me crying after the first one either with upset or releif depending on how it goes, as I know I will be quite worked up in the run up to the first one.

Good luck with it everyone.

Keri -x-


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi 

I start my 1st cycle of IVF next week too, my injections start on 28th March and I have been dreading it and very nervous , but thanks to you lot I am not so nervous now, i'll be using the puregon pen.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies well done on injecting. I recommend tummy, also as I am a bit phobic I always get my friends (who are nurses) to do it for me despite being a nurse myself!!!

Here is an article that may help- if you are stimming it is probably a sub cutaneous injection that they are talking about.
http://www.nursing-standard.co.uk/archives/ns/vol13-39/v13w39p4753.pdf
Good luck for your cycle
L xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

When I first started injecting someone on the Hammersmith Hospial thread recommended I apply EMLA cream to numb the area where I would be injecting, it did help me, hope it helps you - worth giving it a try!

       


Wannabemum07 xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Howdo i know if my injections are sub or muscle ones?  I'm having a panic as i start in the morning!  I'm having burserin injections in the morning and then menopur in the evening. Do I pinch the fat or not??

Becks-  the pregon pen is no prob, I managed it no probs last time.XX

XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

They are both sub cutaneous injections- most ivf ones are- the leaflet in the drug boxes will also say- your clinic should have as all. 
Ooops sorry forgot to add the link to the article
http://www.nursing-standard.co.uk/archives/ns/vol13-39/v13w39p4753.pdf

Good Luck
L XX


----------



## Lisaspros (Aug 22, 2006)

I DID IT!! WHOOOPEEEE!!!    I had my first injection this morning and I'm still alive & the world hasn't ended!

Thanks to everyone who has joined in on this thread with their advice - you have all been a Godsend.

Now i can safely say to all the ladies who are still waiting to start, it REALLY is OK - nothing anywhere near as bad as i was expecting it to be! I used both hands to pinch a good amount of fat on the top of my thigh and my dh stuck the needle straight in. We'd decided beforehand that we would give ourselves a second at this stage before slowly injecting the drugs. The drugs going in stung a little bit but that was all! The only other tip i would say is when you pull the needle out make sure you pull straight up - my dh did it on a slight angle and nicked my skin on the way out! Even that only stung a little bit though!

Wishing you all lots and lots of   and         to every one of you. xxxxxxx


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

well done thats great news , you will feel like a pro by the end of stims!xiolite


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

A delayed response but I really am very glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you thought. So many people have said that, I just might have to start beleiving it!


----------



## Mumble (Dec 23, 2006)

Hiya! i just finished my first IVF cycle and was a bit nervous about injections! However i injected mine into my tummy. My doc said the thigh or tummy is fine to inject into. But do what your doc advised you! i did pinch a little bit of skin before injecting!! it tends to hurt less when you do that and also you miss any muscle etc. I would recommend that you don't hesitate before doing it, otherwise it does prolong the pain factor/angst. Its better just to go for it once you have the syringe ready!!!! i know it's easier said than done, but you'll get better as the days go on. But even towards the end my hand would shake sometimes before jabbing it because of the emotional stuff goin on in my head. I wish you lots and lots of luck!! p.s sometimes it helped me to not think about it and just count to 3 and do it!!!!!! try to blank your mind!!!! take care, luv mumble! xxxx


----------

